# FutureLooks - Ultimate Theme for Gnome



## Dark Star (May 17, 2008)

Here is a total new look for your Gnome Desktop.. Just try it.. It looks gr8 , I can't try it now as I am using KDE atm.. but will definitely give this a shot 

 *www.imgx.org/pfiles/7898/futurelooks1wx6p.png *www.imgx.org/pfiles/7896/FutureClearp.png​
*

For Installation Help  : Ubuntu Customization Guide v2..*
*
Download : FutureLooks1.0.tar.gz
Other  Next Gen Theme For Gnome  : Aurora E17-Detour GNOME-Look.org
*For update on Future Looks  : HOWTO: FutureLooks - A "next-gen" Desktop Pack. - Ubuntu Forums


----------



## kumarmohit (May 17, 2008)

Looks too much like KDE 4!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 18, 2008)

Personally Id prefer not to use it cause it sort of starts to make it look like vista. Or am I the only one who feels like that?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 18, 2008)

You're the only one and the entire FAQ of the author is against you


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

hmm...kde'ish


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 18, 2008)

Wow... looks good. One thing though... If it works with the same speed as Gnome usually does.


----------



## ray|raven (May 19, 2008)

Looks like a hybrid of vista and os x, i'd rather use just clearlooks.

Btw , Aurora E17 Detour looks nice.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 19, 2008)

Looks good, but must be eat more RAM


----------

